
Cars are ruining our cities - CraneWorm
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/25/opinion/cars-ruining-cities.html
======
sykh
When I lived in Berlin I never drove a car. Never needed one. Public
transportation + walking was always a viable solution. Now I live in the U.S.
and wish I could get by without having a car. My job is too far away and
Uber/Lyft too expensive to be a viable option. High frequency bus service
means "every 15 minutes" where I now live. It's a joke compared to Berlin.

When I look at American cities/towns now I think they are mostly ugly. Way too
much space devoted to mostly empty parking lots. Very few people out walking
or otherwise enjoying the outdoors. Drive, drive, drive. It's depressing
sometimes.

